
Google: Introducing the +1 Button - peter123
http://googlesocialweb.blogspot.com/2011/03/introducing-1-button.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+SocialWebBlog+%28Social+Web+Blog%29
======
AdamGibbins
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2388432>

